# 15 Fighters You Should Know



## sandywh (Mar 6, 2011)

SOURCE



> For years MMA matchmakers, pundits, and fans have sought out the next generation of stars. A reality show, such as "The Ultimate Fighter" is the perfect vehicle for bringing young talent to the forefront. However, for other fighters, they have had to make their own way, having to compete for years on small shows or undercards of medium sized eventsall in an attempt to impress someone enough to earn a shot on the big stage. MMA Spot's David McKinney and J.A. Yount combed through hundreds of fighters to pinpoint 15 of the best fighters that many people have not heard of, but should know.
> 
> *1. Eduardo Pamplona (13-2) Welterweight*
> Aside from being one of the meanest looking fighters on the face of the planet, the Brazilian Muay Thai specialist is also one of the biggest 170-pound fighters in the world. In his 2007 International Fight League bout with Robbie Lawler, Pamplona completed dwarfed the top-ten middleweight and appeared to be stronger and willing to trade with the slugger. Currently riding an eight-fight winning streak dating back to that loss to Lawler in 2007, the 35-year-old is now training at Black House in Los Angeles and is looking to become more active in the near future. He boasts victories over Jorge "Macaco" Patino, Jose "Pele" Landi-Jons, and Daniel Acacio, and has competed in Shooto, Pancrase, and M-1 Challenge along with the one time in the IFL.
> ...


----------



## Steve (Mar 6, 2011)

Giva santana is my coach's coach.   His jiu jitsu is on another level in both gi and nogi.


----------

